# Sign of overfeeding?



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan did great with the switch to Orijen. I had to do it a bit faster than I liked because the breeder didn't give me but a small zip-lock bag of what she had been feeding. Anyways, he did great. No diarrhea at all and he loves the food. ((Yeah!!! :biggrin)

I am currently feeding him 2 cups a day total. The feeding guidelines on the bag say to feed 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 cups per day. His adult weight will be around 130 or so, so I am looking at the weight range of 90-130.

I have noticed with his last few poops that the beginning of them are fairly hard and firm, but towards the end it gets soft and mushy.

I am wondering if I may be over feeding some? Maybe I need to cut back to 1 1/2 cups per day? Or, maybe I should add a bit of canned pumpkin to his meals to help firm up things until his system gets acustom to the higher quality food?

What do you guys think?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you may be slightly over feeding him. Cut back on the food and see what happens. Let the pup's build tell you the correct amount to feed. Don't use canned pumpkin because it only masks symptoms and does nothing to help the underlying problem. You need to be able to see a problem if it's there.

You are feeding 3 or 4 meals a day, aren't you?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks! :smile:

Okay, I'll cut it back a bit and watch. His build looks really good right now, but I have to mainly go by feel because of all his fluffy hair.

Yes, I was feeding 4 times a day 1/2 a cup at a time. I will cut back to either less at each meal or do only 3 times a day, 1/2 cup at a time.

I'll update in a few days.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sara,

It took me awhile to dial in my guys feed amounts on Acana/Orijen....both of my guys are around 60 lbs. About 1 and 1/3 cups per day holds their weight very nicely. I'm not so sure that you are WAY out of line on your portions...2 cups/day sounds about right for a 100+ lbs big boy. 

Also, I've got to tell you...it took at least a month for Harry's poop to REALLY firm up. I wouldn't rule out the fact that it may just be too early to evaluate.

Glad to see you feeding Orijen. Beautiful.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Kevin, 

For starters, I will probably just cut back a bit at each feeding and then evaluate in a few days. I think your right in that it may take a bit for him to adjust.

After all he did go from Nutra Nuggets to Orijen. :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with RFD, it seems like you are overfeeding him. Cut back to 1.5 cups a day and see what happens...I wouldn't use the pumpkin at all. I don't like to use that stuff...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wow, I'm not disagreeing w/ you guys...that is just a darn small amount to feed, even w/ Orijen. 

Give it a try...but I'd watch his weight.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> wow, I'm not disagreeing w/ you guys...that is just a darn small amount to feed, even w/ Orijen.
> 
> Give it a try...but I'd watch his weight.


agree. ive never seen a dog who is destined for around 100 lbs get by on that little. that is not even 1000 calories a day, unless he is getting lots of added treats during the day.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky got about 2 cups a day of Orijen LB Puppy when he was a puppy. He has topped out at a very lean 75 pounds at 2 years old. Actually, he is still eating Orijen LB puppy because he likes the taste a lot better then the adult and he is still getting 2 cups a day. 

I fed him 3 times a day to keep him on a regular schedule and make it easier to housebreak. He had a set 'breakfast" "lunch" and "supper" time and he had his last BM right before bed. It did take him about a month to totally get used to the better food since the rescue group had him on Science Diet. I'd give Duncan a little more time to adjust and limit him to three times a day feedings.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. :smile:

I'll keep a close eye on his weight. If I do cut him back any it will be a very, very, small amount to start with. I am thinking that he may just need a bit longer to adjust. He is not "heavy" at all and I can easily feel his ribs if I press.

No, he doesn't get a lot of other treats during the day.

As of his vet visit yesterday he weighs 18.6 pounds at 8 weeks. He goes for a booster shot next week and will get weighed again.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was thinking 2 cups is very little even for Orijen. From what I recall, I was feeding 1.5 cups a day for 60 lb dog.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol revived dead thread... I think Duncan is a big boy now on a raw diet :lol:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

oh gosh, one of those again.. they really throw me off..lol


----------

